# Can I hook a VGA block up to this system?



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108076

Sort of new to Water Cooling (completely new, actually), so I'm basically fumbling around in the dark. I guess if you guys had suggestions, that would be great, here's the specs:

CPU - E8500
GPU - HD 4870
Most likely running a water cooling system in an Alienware ALX case.

This kit is for a CPU, but is it really as simple as adding a water block for the HD 4870, and then putting some extra tubing?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes just add the block
swiftek or danger den


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

yes, but make sure the fittings and tubing are the same, becareful because some say ID and OD, witch are totally different, and i suggest a better block than one that comes with the system, because alot of time, they are both copper and aluminum together witch is bad for long term, also, get rid of the additive and use Fluid XP for liquid, you wont regret it...


----------

